# Patristic Roots of Reformed Worship



## Blue Tick (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find his book?

Patristic Roots of Reformed Worship

Hughes Oliphant Old


Very hard to locate.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 4, 2008)

GPTS bookstore had a number in stock a couple years ago (when I bought mine). Its a reprint, comes in a spiral binding. Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary
Some place up in NC mountains redid it. H.O. Old is/was down at Erskine Seminary. They might sell it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2008)

GPTS and Erskine don't appear to have it. Nothing comes up at Abebooks either.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Apr 4, 2008)

I suggest you either email the bookstore --> bookstore @ gpts.edu or call the seminary and ask for Andy Wortman. They will likely be able to help you. GPTS has excellent resources on Reformed Worship. They did an excellent conference on worship a few years ago and a book has subsequently been published with some terrific short papers on hard to find material like a Reformed view of choirs etc.

The conference book I'm referring to is here

GPTS online bookstore (Redirect) is not the greatest online store, but they have some great guys working there. It is worth calling 864-322-2717


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 4, 2008)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> I suggest you either email the bookstore --> bookstore @ gpts.edu or call the seminary and ask for Andy Wortman. They will likely be able to help you. GPTS has excellent resources on Reformed Worship. They did an excellent conference on worship a few years ago and a book has subsequently been published with some terrific short papers on hard to find material like a Reformed view of choirs etc.
> 
> The conference book I'm referring to is here
> 
> GPTS online bookstore (Redirect) is not the greatest online store, but they have some great guys working there. It is worth calling 864-322-2717



Thanks, Chris. 

I've been wanting to get the GPTS conference book on worship since I saw it on the Reformation Heritage Books site a month or two ago. 

The GPTS online store in my opinion would be much improved if they would add descriptions to all of the items. I am planning on ordering some worship resources and maybe some other things from there soon.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Apr 4, 2008)

> Pilgrim said:
> I've been wanting to get the conference book on worship since I saw it on the Reformation Heritage Books site a month or two ago.
> 
> The GPTS online store in my opinion would be much improved if they would add descriptions to all of the items. I am planning on ordering some worship resources and maybe some other things from there soon.



Since we have moved to our brand spanking new building, some of these things have been less of a priority. I was just chatting with the fellow in charge of this and this is on the radar, but I'm afraid it is probably a way off. Plus, GPTS inherited all the tapes and recordings from the Mount Olive Library that they are in the process of cataloguing and digitizing and this is a massive effort.

GPTS has a great bookstore, it just doesn't (honestly) have a great *online* bookstore. They do have resources and reprints no one else has. Lots of great books on Worship. They are the only Reformed Presbyterian seminary of which I am aware that has a required course on Worship. And it was one of the best at the seminary, taught by the President, Dr. Pipa. It is a "J-term" course. If you have time, take it. That and another "J-term" course "The Reformed Pastor" taught by OPC pastor Bill Shishko were probably my two favourite courses in the past 4 years.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Apr 4, 2008)

And, by the way, the conference book is great - the chapters by Terry Johnson are excellent. That and "Worship in the Presence of God" are both good, although the conference book, In my humble opinion, was more helpful to me.


----------



## Philip A (Apr 4, 2008)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Its a reprint, comes in a spiral binding...
> Some place up in NC mountains redid it.



It was reprinted by:
Worship Press
P.O. Box 627
Black Mountain, NC, 28711
worshippress(at)bellsouth(dot)net

Phenomenally good book.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 4, 2008)

Philip A said:


> Contra_Mundum said:
> 
> 
> > Its a reprint, comes in a spiral binding...
> ...



 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/old-patristic-roots-reformed-worship-12210/ (see here for purchasing details)


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 4, 2008)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> course on Worship... taught by the President, Dr. Pipa... "The Reformed Pastor" taught by OPC pastor Bill Shishko were probably my two favourite courses in the past 4 years.



Sounds like we think alike.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 4, 2008)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> > They are the only Reformed Presbyterian seminary of which I am aware that has a required course on Worship.
> 
> 
> 
> RTS Jackson has a required course on Worship taught by Derek Thomas. It was a great class.


----------



## Scott (Apr 8, 2008)

Youc an also get it easily through interlibrary loan from your local public library.


----------

